# My Helm Seat



## Lord Nibbo (1 Jul 2007)

I'm not sure if it should go here but I thought it might be of interest because of how it's designed. Let me say first that I didn't make it.

Made from teak, all the curved parts are laminated teak. The adjustable seat has two laminated boards that curve upwards at the back from the bottom of the seat, these two boards go behind the rails and take all the strain when the seat is sat on. Unfortunately I never took a pic of this but here is the seat.

Here it is in it's lowest position.






Here it is in it's highest position.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (1 Jul 2007)

Oh boy! That is just lovely. Thank you for sharing. What is the boat on which it used as a helm seat?


----------



## DomValente (1 Jul 2007)

Probably a Sunseeker which he moors next to Wakas


----------



## Lord Nibbo (1 Jul 2007)

DomValente":15c2a4yq said:


> Probably a Sunseeker which he moors next to Wakas


 *Sunseeker !* No way :shock: Rather buy a caravan than a stinkpot :lol: :wink: You don't moor mobo's up either you just park them :wink: That should put the cat among the pidgeons :lol: 

To answer Dave, It's a Nauticat 38 Ketch, Eleven more days and I'm off for cheap fags and a bilge full of wine :lol: 

I done the mobo thing back in the 70's, I had a 28ft power boat with an eight litre V8 petrol engine in it, infact I blew up Penzance harbour in it in 1977 that finished me with mobo's and I should add the thought of a gallon to the mile helped. :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (2 Jul 2007)

Hi LN

Thanks for posting it here, the design is indeed wonderful.

I really like the chair. To me it is very modern and looks entirely practical.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Lord Nibbo (2 Jul 2007)

Newbie_Neil":1mt2qfce said:


> Hi LN
> 
> Thanks for posting it here, the design is indeed wonderful.
> 
> ...


I think the original design was by Nauticat themselves a Finnish company, they do all the woodwork in house, I've been to the factory and watched them working, no big machine it's nearly all hand made.

If anyone is really interested in how the seat actually fits on to the legs I'll take more pics next time I'm on the boat.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (2 Jul 2007)

What a nice boat! That puts my Catalina 27 to shame.


----------

